# What do YOU look for in a conbadge?



## Jekkal (Apr 16, 2007)

I'm considering taking commissions after the semester's over in a few months, but I have to ask now because I love doing my research when it comes to my art; 

I know that everyone's got a different idea of what a conbadge is, so I want to ask what your particular style is and what you look for in badges. Examples of the details I'm looking for:

- Size
- 2D Badges vs. 3D (Sculptures, 'embossed' text, etc.)
- Shininess
- Ability to wear with multiple other badges (like the official convention's badge) 
- Durability
- Types of Text/ Layout Thereof
- Preferences for certain types of badges - Laminated Badges, Button Badges, ID Cards, actual badge formats in other words. 
- What you want in your own, and what you look for in other's badges. 

Thanks in advance! Also, if anyone wants to check out my gallery and suggest what I ought to charge, that'd be great too  I'm looking into getting a Furbid account, but I don't know how much they cost yet...


----------



## Dragoneer (Apr 16, 2007)

Well, in the art... I look for personality and instant recognition. No matter how skilled the art, well put together, durable... if people look at your badge and can't recognize your character/identity instantly, in my opinion, it's not a great conbadge. IT should OOZE with personality (not just art quality).

Badges can always be reinforced with a better holder LATER on.


----------



## Jekkal (Apr 16, 2007)

Preyfar said:
			
		

> Well, in the art... I look for personality and instant recognition. No matter how skilled the art, well put together, durable... if people look at your badge and can't recognize your character/identity instantly, in my opinion, it's not a great conbadge. IT should OOZE with personality (not just art quality).



And now I think it's worth asking how you define giving a badge (or any other commish) great personality. Stupid question, maybe, but it's worth the thought.


----------



## Dragoneer (Apr 18, 2007)

Jekkal said:
			
		

> And now I think it's worth asking how you define giving a badge (or any other commish) great personality. Stupid question, maybe, but it's worth the thought.


Is the image in the conbadge static or does it feel more alive? A lot of people get badges that the character is just kinda... looking off into space. The character should have a lot of expression and be able to have a visible personality.


----------



## balorkin (May 16, 2007)

I think it is important that the image on the badge refers good to your character and his personality. I agree!
Also there have to be the most important unique features, which is difficult sometimes, beause not everything important is visible in the face... I created a badge for myself lately, because I wanted to attend a Con and I did it that way:

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/527602/

^^; Ah, I thought I had to show my legs, because they are very unique and lots of people told me they are sexy. *cough*
I worked out a badge showing my characters face, too, and I had to wear them both at the same time. It worked very well.

In Germany, were I am from, you can buy name badge retail packs (badgeholders). You can draw badges that fit ad put them into those retail packs.... they have a clip attached to them so you can putt them everywhere at your clothes. Just as you like. And you can change the badge as you like - it's not permanently laminated, put safe from rain and coke and oher wet things that could destroy it. 

kin

(sorry for bad English ^^


----------



## slipstreme (Jun 14, 2007)

I look for artistic skill, personality and wear-ability. I expect the artist to be able to use what I tell him to be able to make a fantastic art piece. 

When making badges, I try to get my customers to be as specific as possible. I like working with different details and prefer knowing personality quirks, such as favorite color/ animal/ band, how the character acts etc. I do not like descriptions like "draw me a wolf like character" because it is way too open ended, and given that much artistic freedom, well I could end up pissing off customers in the long run that way. I like being able to make badges that the character is dynamic. Overall it just looks a whole lot better when the badge looks like thought was actually put into the design. These badges are also usually a whole lot more fun to make.


----------



## likeshine (Jun 14, 2007)

ahah.  I like this topic.

I have received a looot of badges over the past 4 years that I've been attending conventions.

let's see.  i have criteria.  hopefully this makes sense.

1) can the artist depict my character's species appropriately?  (you'd be surprised at the amount of talented furry artists who don't really know much about drawing an avian) ... and it's a large pet peeve of mine when an artist depicts canines/felines/mustelids/rodents/etc with overly similar facial features.

2) does this artist have a certain variety of expression and pose?  true, a badge is only the shoulders up, normally.  but there are certain artists (big name, i believe) who churn out, imo, the exact same badge every time, changing only the name and details like species and color.  the eyes are the same.  the smile is the same.  the facial structure is the same.  etc etc.  Also, I prefer shoulders-up badges.  My own work is an example of this.  Something about full or partially body con badges just bugs me.  Why not get a full piece instead?

3) size.  i don't normally go for "jumbo badges"...  anything bigger than a 3 by 4, to me, isn't wearable.  There are exceptions of course, like Layra's large hip badges.  Hell, I even offer jumbo badges  (4 by 6) for people who like larger art.  

4) attitude.  i don't like to support overly smug, hateful people.

5) gimmick.  sometimes gimmicks are fun and that will catch my eye.  Like Foxfeather's painted acrylic badges or Tyreenya's hanging badges.  Painteddog's charms can also be used as badges.  I love clever gimmicks.  Clever gimmicks will snag me.

6) style.  What I look for varies, depending on my mood. Painterly, realistic, toony, goofy, anime, etc.   I once commissioned an artist who is MASSIVELY FAMOUS in the fandom, for a pencil badge.  Her artwork is known for being very meticulously detailed and realistic.  However, what I got was a generic eagle face with vague ears drawn on.  I was crushed.   I was so let down I never attempted to commission her for a badge again, although I have often admired the work she's done for others.

7) digital vs real media =  i prefer real media con badges.  Digital badges can be neat, but more often than not i've been screwed in that department.  Whenever I commission a digital badge, it either never gets laminated/sent, or never gets completely finished.

8) color versus black and white.  my character is green, so 9 times out of 10 i will go for a full color badge over a pencilled or black and white one.  Thornwolf's pencil badges were my exception thar (damn, she's awesome)....  The only other pencilled badge I every commissioned, I was let down by.  See above.

9) pricing =  i'm sorry, but when it all boils down to it... i cannot afford an $80 con badge.  it's a 3 by 4 square of wearable art.  true, my badges end up on a display bulletin board when i get home from a con...  but i'd consider $75+ for a full piece instead.  Not hating on the people who do charge that much for their badges;  a lot of time and effort goes into those, i imagine.  I simply cannot afford one.

Have I been helpful at all?


----------

